# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Political Satire and Memes

## QuaseMarco

WOKE SOCIETY.jpg

----------

Aquamarine (02-25-2021),Big Bird (04-26-2021),Brat (03-15-2022),Conservative Libertarian (05-27-2021),donttread (05-06-2021),Dos Equis (10-08-2021),Dubler9 (06-04-2021),Dumbass (09-03-2021),Evmetro (05-26-2021),Foghorn (02-25-2021),Freewill (02-25-2021),Ginger (04-05-2021),jwbooth (05-08-2021),Knightkore (02-25-2021),Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),MedicineBow (10-08-2021),msc (07-03-2021),S-N-A-F-U (01-11-2022),Swedgin (03-04-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021),UKSmartypants (04-20-2021),wbslws (02-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Bird (04-26-2021),Brat (03-15-2022),donttread (07-14-2021),Dubler9 (06-04-2021),Evmetro (05-26-2021),fmw (07-14-2021),Foghorn (02-25-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (03-31-2021),Knightkore (02-25-2021),Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),MisterVeritis (02-25-2021),NORAD (05-22-2021),NRAforlife (02-25-2021),Oceander (02-25-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (02-25-2021),Brat (03-15-2022),Captain Kirk! (02-25-2021),donttread (07-14-2021),Dumbass (04-15-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (03-31-2021),Knightkore (02-25-2021),Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),MisterVeritis (02-25-2021),Redwing (03-04-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Bird (04-26-2021),donttread (07-14-2021),fmw (06-04-2021),Foghorn (02-25-2021),Knightkore (02-25-2021),Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),MisterVeritis (02-25-2021),msc (07-03-2021),NORAD (05-22-2021),Oceander (02-25-2021),Redwing (03-04-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Dumbass (04-15-2021),Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),QuaseMarco (02-25-2021)

----------


## Jen



----------

Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),MisterVeritis (02-26-2021),OneDumbBlonde (03-09-2021),QuaseMarco (02-25-2021),Redwing (03-04-2021)

----------


## Foghorn

The Emmy's called and are giving you another award - for daytime drama queen.





3909725882_94f2779b65_o-598x900.jpg

----------

Lone Gunman (02-25-2021),Redwing (03-04-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

> The Emmy's called and are giving you another award - for daytime drama queen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3909725882_94f2779b65_o-598x900.jpg




Why don't I get one?

----------

Foghorn (02-25-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> 


Be forewarned.  This borders on hate speech and conspiracy theories and will allow you to be terminated with prejudice.

----------

Dubler9 (06-04-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Be forewarned.  This borders on hate speech and conspiracy theories and will allow you to be terminated with prejudice.


Faceplant and Twatter this is not.

----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),donttread (07-01-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (03-31-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-01-2021),jwbooth (05-08-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (02-26-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (02-26-2021),MisterVeritis (02-26-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

donttread (07-01-2021),msc (07-03-2021),QuaseMarco (03-04-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Creepy Uncle Joe (05-04-2021),donttread (07-01-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (03-04-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),donttread (07-01-2021),Knightkore (03-04-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (03-04-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (03-04-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-14-2021),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-04-2021),Knightkore (03-09-2021),Rutabaga (03-06-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Knightkore (03-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-01-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),donttread (07-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),MedicineBow (10-08-2021),Oceander (03-19-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## patrickt

I don't think anyone's sexual orientation qualifies them or disqualifies them to lecture me on morals. I've known gays and heterosexuals who were living a moral life and I've known gays and heterosexuals who were, in my opinion, disgusting. For disgusting, Bill Clinton and Don Lemon come to mind.

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-04-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),Oceander (03-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Dos Equis (10-08-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),jwbooth (05-08-2021),MisterVeritis (03-21-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Freewill (04-25-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Oceander (03-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Knightkore (03-23-2021),msc (07-03-2021),patrickt (04-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Dos Equis (10-08-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),MedicineBow (10-08-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (03-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (03-31-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (03-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (03-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Although it's really not a laughing matter.

----------

msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),Hermannsdenkmal (03-31-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

comajoe.jpg

----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

AmericaBeLike.jpg

----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),msc (07-03-2021),QuaseMarco (04-01-2021)

----------


## Hermannsdenkmal

doitforthedonut.png

----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),QuaseMarco (04-01-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),covfefe saved us (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Knightkore (04-07-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),Freewill (04-25-2021),Knightkore (04-07-2021),Oceander (04-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Northern Rivers (04-07-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Freewill (04-25-2021),Knightkore (04-07-2021),Northern Rivers (04-07-2021),Oceander (04-05-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-05-2021),Northern Rivers (04-07-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Knightkore (04-07-2021),Northern Rivers (04-07-2021),Oceander (04-05-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

anal swabs.jpg

----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Freewill (04-25-2021),Hillofbeans (04-29-2021),Oceander (04-05-2021),QuaseMarco (04-07-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

anti biden meme.jpg

----------

msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (04-05-2021),wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

biden deaths.png

----------

wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (04-14-2021),Knightkore (04-07-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (04-07-2021),wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

DJTUP.COM

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2021),Captain Kirk! (04-14-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2021),Knightkore (04-12-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (04-11-2021),wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (04-14-2021),Knightkore (04-14-2021),Oceander (04-14-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021),wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I GET PUDDING ON THURSDAYS.jpg

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (04-16-2021),Knightkore (04-14-2021),wbslws (04-14-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

d

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Oceander (04-14-2021),QuaseMarco (04-15-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai

*​*

----------

QuaseMarco (04-15-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (04-15-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (04-20-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (04-16-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Big Dummy (04-15-2021),tlmjl (05-25-2021)

----------


## Canadianeye

> 


It's so obvious...but how do you fix the stupids of the world?

----------

QuaseMarco (04-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

CNN Cesspool.jpg

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

QuaseMarco (04-20-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai

lol

----------

Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai

flag.PNG

----------

QuaseMarco (04-20-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

QuaseMarco (04-20-2021),Redwing (04-20-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Camp (04-21-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),Oceander (04-20-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

LOVED BY THE BEST

----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Camp (04-21-2021),Captain Kirk! (04-20-2021),Foghorn (04-22-2021),Knightkore (04-20-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

QuaseMarco (04-21-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Knightkore (04-20-2021),Oceander (04-20-2021),QuaseMarco (04-21-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!



----------

Knightkore (04-20-2021),Oceander (04-20-2021),QuaseMarco (04-21-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

faggot prosecuter.png

----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Freewill (04-25-2021),QuaseMarco (04-21-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

racism.png

----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),msc (07-03-2021),QuaseMarco (04-21-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

maxine gasoline.png

----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),QuaseMarco (04-21-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Camp (04-21-2021),QuaseMarco (04-23-2021),Trinnity (04-21-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),Oceander (04-21-2021)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Oceander (04-21-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),QuaseMarco (04-23-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Foghorn (04-22-2021),QuaseMarco (04-23-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

QuaseMarco (04-23-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Knightkore (04-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (04-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

:Dontknow:

----------

msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Lone Gunman (04-24-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Freewill

> Why don't I get one?


If you are white you are just a whiner.

----------


## Freewill



----------

QuaseMarco (04-25-2021)

----------


## memesofine

a5ba8587af258d712097db498fdc5cb9400f9341fd7aec1127434bb2c9e1b86c.jpg


W7KZ5Tx.png

----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),QuaseMarco (04-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (04-26-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Knightkore (04-26-2021),QuaseMarco (04-26-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

QuaseMarco (04-26-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Knightkore (04-26-2021),QuaseMarco (04-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-14-2021),Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-14-2021),Knightkore (04-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-14-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-25-2021),Oceander (04-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (04-29-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

bernie waltons.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (04-29-2021)

----------


## Captain Kirk!

biden great for america.jpg

----------

donttread (07-14-2021),QuaseMarco (04-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

jwbooth (05-08-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-25-2021),Oceander (04-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

LadyMoonlight (05-25-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),msc (07-03-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),jwbooth (05-08-2021),Oceander (05-02-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

jwbooth (05-08-2021),QuaseMarco (05-04-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),QuaseMarco (05-04-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),Oceander (05-06-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-21-2021),Oceander (05-06-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (05-08-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-21-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-21-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Canadianeye (05-10-2021),Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (05-08-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (05-21-2021),Knightkore (05-11-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-11-2021),Oceander (05-10-2021),wbslws (05-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-11-2021),wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> 


Same with tobacco pickers. My very white ex-wife was in the fields at 5 with the rest of her family.  Somehow, the Africans were made to believe it was only them.

----------

Knightkore (05-19-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-25-2021),wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-19-2021),MisterVeritis (05-20-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (05-21-2021),Knightkore (05-19-2021),MisterVeritis (05-20-2021),wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-19-2021),MisterVeritis (05-20-2021),wbslws (05-19-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-21-2021),wbslws (05-20-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Here are the 35 Republican traitors who voted to give the Democrats subpoena powers and the full power of Biden’s weaponized DOJ to politically persecute the January 6th rally attendees.

Identify and primary them all!

----------

covfefe saved us (05-22-2021),Hillofbeans (05-21-2021),Knightkore (05-21-2021),wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (06-25-2021),wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (05-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-24-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-23-2021),Knightkore (05-24-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-04-2021),Knightkore (05-24-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-24-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-23-2021),Knightkore (05-24-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-23-2021),Knightkore (05-24-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-24-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (05-24-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-23-2021)

----------


## wbslws

> 


*Trump Air Force One

Biden Air Force None.*

----------

QuaseMarco (05-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (05-26-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Evmetro (05-26-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

QuaseMarco (05-25-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

navigator2 (06-01-2021),QuaseMarco (05-25-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## Kodiak



----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-04-2021),Oceander (05-25-2021),QuaseMarco (05-25-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (05-26-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-26-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Evmetro (05-26-2021),msc (07-03-2021),wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (05-26-2021),wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (05-27-2021),msc (07-03-2021),navigator2 (06-01-2021),wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (05-26-2021),wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (05-27-2021),Oceander (05-26-2021),wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-27-2021)

----------


## memesofine

2f504bb83cf37f2e.png


32xsdy.jpg

fuxX8Vj.jpg

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),Dr. Felix Birdbiter (06-04-2021),QuaseMarco (05-27-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## memesofine

meme-biden.jpg

----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),LadyMoonlight (05-27-2021),QuaseMarco (05-27-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),navigator2 (06-01-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),memesofine (05-27-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (05-28-2021),Oceander (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## Oceander

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-30-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## Jen

190883202_3927702460652160_8317796850490149596_n.jpg

----------

navigator2 (06-01-2021),QuaseMarco (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## Jen

189634210_4410274385721561_3873008618795818627_n.jpg

----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-30-2021),navigator2 (06-01-2021),QuaseMarco (05-28-2021),wbslws (05-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Call_me_Ishmael (05-31-2021),LadyMoonlight (06-04-2021),navigator2 (06-01-2021),wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

navigator2 (06-01-2021),wbslws (05-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

LadyMoonlight (06-04-2021),navigator2 (06-01-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## memesofine

Not political but cracks me up 

029.jpg


d5b7ff84b03b31d882d3eedc127e4e0a34d9c3fd4aaebbdf4e1517bf8880aedc.jpg

----------

Oceander (06-01-2021),QuaseMarco (06-02-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## memesofine

this one shows: the low information, low IQ and stupid of a leftest Democommie supporter. this was when the Democrats made up some shit to impeached President Trump the first time. I bet he said that when Billy boy Clinton was IMPEACHED FOR REAL.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 




oirz5slwmn541.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (06-02-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

doomsday clock.jpg

----------

Knightkore (06-04-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (06-02-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (06-04-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (06-02-2021),wbslws (06-02-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (06-04-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

fauci burning (2).jpg

----------


## memesofine

Biden-Debate-Last.jpgjoe-biden-dumbass.pngbidencone.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (06-04-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## memesofine

evbe6d-vi.jpgDecember-04-2011-19-42-05-idontseetheresemblance.jpgfunnygifcateyescatnip-vi.gif

----------

QuaseMarco (06-04-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I don't think anyone's sexual orientation qualifies them or disqualifies them to lecture me on morals. I've known gays and heterosexuals who were living a moral life and I've known gays and heterosexuals who were, in my opinion, disgusting. For disgusting, Bill Clinton and Don Lemon come to mind.



The only thing that counts is the actions of the INDIVIDUAL.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),Dan40 (06-06-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),Oceander (06-07-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Conservative Libertarian (06-06-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Oceander (06-07-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-01-2021),Knightkore (06-25-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (07-01-2021),Knightkore (06-25-2021),Victory101 (07-25-2021),wbslws (06-24-2021)

----------


## Knightkore

> 


At first I read that as "fake erection".....meh.....same difference I guess.

----------

QuaseMarco (06-27-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

I smell hippies.jpg

----------

Knightkore (07-15-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Hillary flashback is hilarious…
https://citizenfreepress.com/breaking/hillary-flashback-is-hilarious/
*Click link above to view short video .............* :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

donttread (07-01-2021),Knightkore (07-01-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-01-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-01-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (07-02-2021),donttread (07-01-2021),Knightkore (07-15-2021),Oceander (07-01-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (07-02-2021),Knightkore (07-15-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-15-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## Northern Rivers

AOC Switches To Republican Party After Jen Psaki Says Theyre The Ones Who Want To Defund The Police | The Babylon Bee

----------

Conservative Libertarian (07-02-2021),Hillofbeans (07-02-2021),Knightkore (07-15-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-15-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-15-2021),Oceander (07-14-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-20-2021),Oceander (07-19-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-20-2021),Oceander (07-19-2021),wbslws (07-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (07-19-2021),Knightkore (07-20-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (07-19-2021),Knightkore (07-20-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-20-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (07-19-2021),Knightkore (07-20-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-20-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-21-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-21-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-23-2021),Oceander (07-22-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (07-25-2021),Victory101 (07-25-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## Freewill

> 


why are the only straight white women of soccer circled?

----------

QuaseMarco (07-23-2021),Victory101 (07-25-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (07-25-2021),Knightkore (07-23-2021),Oceander (07-23-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (07-25-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Major Patriot
@MajorPatriot


We've gone from "we're all in this together" to "you will take the vaccine, wear masks and lockdown or else"

----------

covfefe saved us (07-25-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> 


Spock is telling you, "Don't play with Super Glue!"

----------

QuaseMarco (07-25-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (07-26-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (08-04-2021),Oceander (07-26-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Matty

https://gab.com/JustMatty

I'm getting tired of you damn entitled millennials thinking you should be handed everything. You should be like us boomers and have everything handed to you on a silver platter so you can berate the younger generations about being entitled.

----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

William Hall
Gab Social


If a person is “fully vaccinated”, they can still get infected with COVID, they can still transmit it, they can still get sick, and they can still die.

So what exactly is their vaccine passport supposed to demonstrate?

----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Kodiak (08-17-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## covfefe saved us

> William Hall
> Gab Social
> 
> 
> If a person is “fully vaccinated”, they can still get infected with COVID, they can still transmit it, they can still get sick, and they can still die.
> 
> So what exactly is their vaccine passport supposed to demonstrate?


That the holder was unable to calculate risk/reward very well?

----------

QuaseMarco (07-30-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (08-01-2021),Hillofbeans (08-04-2021),wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (07-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Sheeple.jpg

----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (08-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (08-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-16-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (08-15-2021),Knightkore (08-16-2021),Kodiak (08-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-16-2021),Kodiak (08-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-17-2021),Kodiak (08-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (09-04-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

:Dontknow:

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Petro

EWlj4iQ.jpg
Yeah...no shit...

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## Petro

1628343619944.png

----------


## Petro

9F6ib4y.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## Petro

E1-aMw6WUAMRTfj.jpeg
Liberal concern

----------

QuaseMarco (08-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

@water123 Gab.com Wyatt Gang 


Why do people question everything on the internet yet take everything the MSM puts out as gospel?

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

OneDumbBlonde (08-25-2021),Petro (08-25-2021)

----------


## Petro

308247_image.jpg
This shit is for real. All blueprints we use now say Owners Suite instead of Master.

Me thinks they really didn't think the new term through. :Thinking:

----------

QuaseMarco (08-26-2021)

----------


## Petro

images (11).jpeg

----------


## Petro

P6w7juI.png

----------

QuaseMarco (08-26-2021)

----------


## Petro

308399_image.jpg

----------


## Petro

dAaQgu1.jpg

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (08-29-2021),OneDumbBlonde (08-27-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (08-28-2021),Foghorn (08-29-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (08-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (09-04-2021),Knightkore (08-31-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## Petro

The Shaman that scared liberals pleads out. It was all a simple misunderstanding though5lmxe5.jpg

----------


## Petro

1630247302905.png

----------

Hillofbeans (09-04-2021)

----------


## Petro

1623966218376.png

----------

QuaseMarco (09-04-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## PAF

XHeZVlW.jpg

----------

Foghorn (09-08-2021),QuaseMarco (09-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (09-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (09-08-2021),Thom Paine (09-05-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Foghorn (09-08-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),Foghorn (09-08-2021),Hillofbeans (09-10-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

@DKtheRed


*Serious question, why does nothing ever happen after evidence is found?*

*Either articles are lying, or our government is exactly the royalty style our Founders tried to get away from.*

----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (09-14-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans



----------

QuaseMarco (09-14-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (09-24-2021),Victory101 (10-01-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (09-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (09-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (09-24-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

>

----------


## Dan40

> 


All empty screens.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Victory101 (10-01-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> All empty screens.


I think somehow the images were there and then disappeared......dunno.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## Wildrose

> 


These people are not liberals.

They are a new breed of Marxist Socialists or, "Neo Socialists".

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (10-18-2021),Hillofbeans (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),donttread (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),donttread (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (10-18-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (10-22-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco

@Realdonaldtrump
The insurrection took place on November 3, Election Day. January 6 was the Protest!

----------


## Taxcutter

Is Jen Psaki the great-great grandaughter of Tokyo Rose?

----------


## Dan40

> Is Jen Psaki the great-great grandaughter of Tokyo Rose?


She is related to Baghdad Bob.

----------

Hillofbeans (10-22-2021),QuaseMarco (10-23-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),covfefe saved us (10-25-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),covfefe saved us (10-25-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Captain Kirk! (10-25-2021),covfefe saved us (10-25-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (11-18-2021),MisterVeritis (11-20-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-20-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-12-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-20-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-20-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-20-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (11-18-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-17-2021),wbslws (11-17-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-18-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-19-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-20-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-25-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (12-01-2021),Knightkore (11-29-2021),MisterVeritis (11-25-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Knightkore (11-29-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (11-30-2021),old dog (11-30-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (12-01-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

old dog (12-04-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

old dog (12-04-2021),wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-09-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## MichNordberg

Florida should have an income tax so they can pay for their own hurricane damage. Why should we all pay for the damage, when they do not even have a state tax that could pay for their own storms?

----------


## memesofine

267842030_3086820561645011_6643046811445320295_n.jpg



click on picture to make it larger

FRmIG5y.jpg

----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## memesofine

sorry for the vulgarity but I think it's funny

oh hell, sorry for the double post. I tried to edit it but messed it all up. 


6cc9f415cf819a4991581a7060bfdabf980c1f7a38f4417eba918465c97443c6.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (12-24-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Florida should have an income tax so they can pay for their own hurricane damage. Why should we all pay for the damage, when they do not even have a state tax that could pay for their own storms?


You call that satire?  You won't last long.

----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

donttread (12-22-2021),MisterVeritis (12-22-2021),Northern Rivers (12-24-2021),QuaseMarco (12-24-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## yeuemmaimai



----------

QuaseMarco (12-24-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (12-26-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Northern Rivers (12-24-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## memesofine

> You call that satire?  You won't last long.


a Democommie cult follower doesn't have a sense of humor. ONLY RAGE.  Liberalism is a mental disorder with no cure

teehee.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (12-26-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> 


As in dead?

----------

QuaseMarco (12-26-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Florida should have an income tax so they can pay for their own hurricane damage. Why should we all pay for the damage, when they do not even have a state tax that could pay for their own storms?


WTF, and here

----------

wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## Dan40

> Florida should have an income tax so they can pay for their own hurricane damage. Why should we all pay for the damage, when they do not even have a state tax that could pay for their own storms?


A hurricane did $125,000. damage to my Florida house.  Cost to government $00.00.  I have insurance.  The government pays for the welfare parasites you leftist love so much.

----------

Oceander (12-27-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

TedintheShed (01-31-2022),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (12-28-2021),memesofine (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

covfefe saved us (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

memesofine (12-28-2021),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (01-16-2022),TedintheShed (02-14-2022),wbslws (12-28-2021)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

wbslws (01-11-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

*For those of you in West Palm Beach and Rio Linda...... this is sarcasm.*

----------

covfefe saved us (01-13-2022),wbslws (01-11-2022)

----------


## S-N-A-F-U

*




The following are paragons in democratic leadership (ouch)*

*Famous Quotes To Think About*

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## donttread

> 




Thank God for Snowden, Assange maybe even Manning. How much more in the dark would we be without them? How much worse would things be without them? 

Another meme like comparison

Blow the whistle on Corporations:   The government will pay you millions.

Blow the whistle on government they will spend those millions to hunt you down across the globe and silence you!

----------

QuaseMarco (01-17-2022),TedintheShed (01-31-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

donttread (01-17-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

LadyMoonlight (04-10-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## TedintheShed

FB_IMG_1644721213566.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (02-18-2022)

----------


## TedintheShed

FB_IMG_1644695263764.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (02-18-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

TedintheShed (02-19-2022)

----------


## TedintheShed

FB_IMG_1645294309046.jpg

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Attachment 65712


Fail.

----------


## Authentic

> Fail.


You err.

I was going to issue a kook alert, but that might have gone over your head.

If you don't understand the Deep State's pervasiveness, then you have been co-opted by it.

People who call themselves conservatives need to make a searching and fearless moral inventory of themselves - especially at this moment.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> You err.
> 
> I was going to issue a kook alert, but that might have gone over your head.
> 
> If you don't understand the Deep State's pervasiveness, then you have been co-opted by it.
> 
> People who call themselves conservatives need to make a searching and fearless moral inventory of themselves - especially at this moment.


Do you know the words of the pledge of allegiance? If you do, and you know what they mean, you will recognize why the meme is a failure. I do not have high hopes for you.

----------


## old dog

So you don't have "high hopes" for me.  That's OK.  Please 'splain it to me in plain English.  Thanks.

----------


## TedintheShed

> Fail.


"Must speak incantation so much magic sky cloth will wavy-wavy!".

I know the history of the pledge, that is was created to apply to all countries (which is a fail) altered during the creation of the "deep state" (or whatever you want to call it) in the 20's to apply to the United States and then altered in the 50's to add "much god" to somehow make it superior to the commies (also fail). 

So no, I didn't fail.

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (02-26-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (02-26-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

MisterVeritis (03-03-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

The Passion of the Christ is a 2004 American epic biblical drama film produced,
 directed and co-written by Mel Gibson.​

 :Sofa:

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Hillofbeans (03-14-2022),wbslws (03-14-2022)

----------


## TedintheShed

FB_IMG_1647317836942.jpg

----------

QuaseMarco (03-15-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Mr. Claws (04-11-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

Jen (04-10-2022),LadyMoonlight (04-10-2022),Mr. Claws (04-11-2022)

----------


## memesofine

DEMSOLDSMALL.jpg



erfleFoG.jpeg

----------

Mr. Claws (04-11-2022),QuaseMarco (04-11-2022)

----------

